# School/Nursery Attendance Register excel template



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi All

My wife owns and runs a preschool playgroup, and has up to now, been keeping attendance records in a book format. She has asked me if I could create a similar pupil attendance register using MS Excel, but I am struggling a little.

Before I dive in deeper and start to think more about this (I don't have too much time, hence asking for a template), I wonder does anyone here know of any existing templates that might be available for use in such a manner...? 

Any ideas anyone...? Thanks.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Are any of these any use:
http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/attendance-tracking.html

Richard.


----------

